# how long for ABT's?



## lord of the ring

i was gonna do the typical ABT on the WSM this afternoon.  How long should i smoke them for?


----------



## lord of the ring

i'll be out grocery shopping so if i dont respond in an hour thats why.


----------



## daboys

I do mine for about an hr.


----------



## wutang

Mine are usually about 2 hrs. Until the bacon is nice and crispy. Less cooking time you will have a crisper pepper, cook it longer and it will softer and milder.  You could always take some out after an hour and eat them. Then cook the rest a little longer and eat them too. Then you will know which you like better.


----------



## lord of the ring

Awesome! thanks, i'll be sure and post some qview when i'm done!


----------



## lord of the ring

ok they're made!  i'll let you know how they come out.  Man these things are a lot of work to make, i hope the payoff is worth it.  I think the biggest pain was getting the jalepenos carved out and de-seeded!


----------



## goat

I cook them until the bacon is done.  I usually buy the cheap thin sliced as it is just easier to get done.


----------



## walking dude

to make sure the bacon is crispy, and the jap still has some crunch, i pre-fry the bacon, to about halfway dun. then smoke at 250 for a hour.


----------



## ddave

I couldn't agree with you more.  They are a lot of work and prepping the jalapenos is the biggest pain.

But don't worry -- the payoff is *definitely* worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     In fact, I would bet that if you started sampling them after the first hour as Wutang suggested, there wouldn't be any left by hour number two.  Unless you are way more disciplined than I am.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Of course they might still have quite a bit if heat in them at the first hour.

Dave


----------



## walking dude

i also cut em in half, not only does that make it easier to de-seed, and de-rib, it DOUBLES the amount of em. Which is a PLUS......lol


----------



## flash

I'm lazy and never can wait long enough for ABT's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





40 minutes on the gas grill @ 325Âº. Couple smoke packets and they come out great, crispy bacon too.


----------

